# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Снятие проверки пароля пользователей в 1С 8.2

## ceasar789

Я долго рыл интернет, что бы попасть в базу 1С 8.2, при неизвестном пароле администратора базы. На его просторах я выделил два варианта "вскрытия базы".

1. Редактирование файла 1Cv8.1CD в шестнадцатеричном редакторе (но для 1С82 слетает список пользователей, а это не всегда хорошо)
2. Восстановление пароля по его SHA-1 хешу (не всегда прокатывает, да и слишком за мудрено)

И вот совсем недавно я нашел, то что  надо было (как это было для 1С77 в патче Sauron), снимаешь проверку пароля пользователя.... и все. Вообщем  держите :yes::D:cool:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

_ - пароль на архивы: "1", т.е. единица, без кавычек_

Распакуйте архив, запустите файл KillSecuriti1C82.exe, программа сама подберет путь к установленной 1С, остается поиграться галочкой "Отключить проверку пароля пользователя в 1С8.2"
Перед применением патча нужно будет выйти из открытых 1С, остановить выполнение сервера 1С (точнее агента сервера 1С), если он запущен, ну и для систем от Windows Vista и выше нужно запускать от имени администратора, с полными правами.
Я немного посмотрел, похоже, что программа патчит фал backend.dll, и больше вроде бы ничего не трогает.
Всем удачи.:p

----------

111000 (03.01.2017), AHDRUXA (05.09.2014), Allexmann (21.09.2014), alsbrix (26.11.2019), bayce (04.07.2014), bnw (27.08.2014), falk23 (30.07.2014), gbuharik (16.09.2017), ggala (30.06.2014), ipm@rambler.ru (29.08.2014), ivolga8 (23.07.2014), kohsa (07.07.2014), massolution (08.12.2020), mikereader (03.05.2020), MiraMak (26.06.2014), qweento (16.07.2014), rUffi (15.09.2014), rus-stam (01.02.2015), sam1337 (22.07.2014), SLK01 (09.08.2014), Sloboda (26.08.2014), TagFox (17.01.2016), tak_tak777 (12.11.2015), theredor (03.07.2015), tifa85 (21.07.2014), trunk777 (23.04.2019), vik71 (27.07.2016), Разработчик (18.09.2014)

----------


## ceasar789

Изменилась программа отключения пароля 1С. Теперь она стала универсальной, поддерживает работу со всеми версиями 1С8хх (правда для 1С81 она может только снять пароль, а восстановить проверку пароля не может), держите ссылку:
http://my-files.ru/zm8b0x.KillSecuriti1C8_v2.zip

----------

111000 (03.01.2017), Acix (02.07.2015), Allexmann (21.09.2014), alsbrix (26.11.2019), Berkut771 (06.08.2018), Genn@dy (21.11.2014), gurskij (17.04.2017), ivolga8 (23.07.2014), mihos_ru (26.06.2014), mlad77 (26.06.2014), saviiv (07.08.2014), TagFox (17.01.2016), tak_tak777 (12.11.2015), trunk777 (23.04.2019), Разработчик (18.09.2014)

----------


## FromChg

Ссылка не работает..

----------


## ceasar789

С предыдущей ссылкой стали возникать проблемы (сервис то работает, то нет, чаще не работает), по этому даю другую ссылку, надеюсь, что эта работать будет:

http://letitbit.net/download/40071.4...ti1C8.zip.html

Да и кстати, я попробовал эту прогу в деле, вообщем для файловой базы работает без проблем, а вот с SQL базой она пароль не отключает, но для SQL вообщем-то работает другой метод, так что теперь полный комплект.

----------

Allexmann (21.09.2014), dj_tol (25.06.2015), ivolga8 (23.07.2014), kthrby (08.09.2014), TagFox (17.01.2016)

----------


## mlad77

Скачать то получилось со второго раза (ночью нет, но следующим вечером таки да).
А вот насчет работоспособности програмулинки: нет результата ни первой, ни второй версии.
===========
у меня ХР. Остановил сервера 1С и 8.1 и 8.2.
Запускаю ехе-шник. Ставлю галочку и ....ничего.
1С-ина просит пароль на файловую базу как ни в чем не бывало. и ругается на если он неверный.

Попробовал выбрать путь ручками - результата тоже нет.

При этом какой backend.dll был такой и остался. (что с галочкой, что без)

==================
И еще при выборе пути, почему-то пытается запустится Яндекс-диск?

Отзовитесь: у кого-то получилось или нет?

---------- Post added at 23:57 ---------- Previous post was at 23:44 ----------

Скачать то получилось со второго раза (ночью нет, но следующим вечером таки да).
А вот насчет работоспособности програмулинки: нет результата ни первой, ни второй версии.
===========
у меня ХР. Остановил сервера 1С и 8.1 и 8.2.
Запускаю ехе-шник. Ставлю галочку и ....ничего.
1С-ина просит пароль на файловую базу как ни в чем не бывало. и ругается на если он неверный.

Попробовал выбрать путь ручками - результата тоже нет.

При этом какой backend.dll был такой и остался. (что с галочкой, что без)
Хотя при запущенной 1С пишет, что процесс KillSecuriti1C82 не может получить доступ к backend.dll, т.к. занят другим процессом.
Т.е. попытка патча происходит, а пропатчить не получается. 
Может изза того что эта dll уже пролечена UniPatch-ем?
==================

Отзовитесь: у кого-то еще получилось или нет?

---------- Post added at 23:57 ---------- Previous post was at 23:57 ----------

Скачать то получилось со второго раза (ночью нет, но следующим вечером таки да).
А вот насчет работоспособности програмулинки: нет результата ни первой, ни второй версии.
===========
у меня ХР. Остановил сервера 1С и 8.1 и 8.2.
Запускаю ехе-шник. Ставлю галочку и ....ничего.
1С-ина просит пароль на файловую базу как ни в чем не бывало. и ругается на если он неверный.

Попробовал выбрать путь ручками - результата тоже нет.

При этом какой backend.dll был такой и остался. (что с галочкой, что без)
Хотя при запущенной 1С пишет, что процесс KillSecuriti1C82 не может получить доступ к backend.dll, т.к. занят другим процессом.
Т.е. попытка патча происходит, а пропатчить не получается. 
Может изза того что эта dll уже пролечена UniPatch-ем?
==================

Отзовитесь: у кого-то еще получилось или нет?

---------- Post added at 23:59 ---------- Previous post was at 23:57 ----------

Упсссс. Сорри. Пропадал интернет. Прошу читать только нижний повтор.

---------- Post added 26.06.2014 at 00:41 ---------- Previous post was 25.06.2014 at 23:59 ----------

После повторной переустановки 1С и применения галочки ВТОРОЙ версии KillSecuriti1C8_v2
наконец-то получилось. Для 82 уже пароль не спрашивает.
Спасибо ceasar789.

---------- Post added at 00:58 ---------- Previous post was at 00:41 ----------

А вот 8.1.11.67 так и не взлетел. Не хочет патчить даже после переустановки.
Во-первых когда выбираешь 8.1 - то галочка недоступна (хотя путь сам ставится верно).
После редактирования пути (поставить и убрать символ) - галка становится доступной, но когда её ставишь - ничего не происходит. 
Даже прогрессбар не появляется.

----------

Poljarnik (24.08.2014)

----------


## mihos_ru

Ай, молодца!

----------


## ceasar789

К сожалению патч действует похоже только для файловой версии, связаться непосредственно с "производителем" не удается, но и это плюс. Для 1С81 автор оговаривал, что работает невсегда, но версия 1C8.1.15.14 поддерживается точно, точнее он говорил, что сниматься пароль скорее всего будет, а вот востановить работу 1С81 после этого при помощи патча не удастся, но можно ее просто переустановить. В вашем случае про 1С81 похоже, что программа просто не нашла нужное место патченья, так что опс, попробуйте версию 1C8.1.15.14 - должно сработать.

----------

mlad77 (03.07.2014), spaler (26.02.2015)

----------


## bayce

все работает

----------


## inbassador

Выдает ошибку Runtime error 217

----------


## dj_tol

Может быть не в тему, НО как то у меня была проблема зайти в базу по админом. База была на SQL сервере. к серваку был доступ на уровне администратора. Я зашел в SQL менеджер нашел таблицу с паролями и очистил админа. ВСЕ вуаля!!!

----------


## makfromkz

загрузка оборвалась с сообщением наличия вируса в  архиве

----------


## Ukei

> загрузка оборвалась с сообщением наличия вируса в архиве


 - Архив проверил, вирусов нет, добавил зеркал, качайте.

----------

Gh999 (10.12.2015)

----------


## ceasar789

KillSecuriti1C8 версия 3.0. Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.7.1790. Теоретически должна обрабатывать и вновь созданные релизы, если конечно 1С чего либо не поменяет в системе защиты, как это оказалось с переходом на версию 1С8.3.7.1790.

http://my-files.ru/e2lxr5
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/5672939

----------


## ceasar789

Нашел еще более новую версию программы отключения проверки пароля 1С8.x v3.1

KillSecuriti1C8 версия 3.1. Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.7.1790. Теоретически должна обрабатывать и вновь созданные релизы, если конечно 1С чего либо не поменяет в системе защиты, как это оказалось с переходом на версию 1С8.3.7.1790. В этой версии исправлена работа программы на серверных и на 64-битных платформах.

Вот ссылочки:

http://my-files.ru/uldl1r
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/5674460

В предыдущей версии программа не поддерживала работу в 64-битных системах и не корректно восстанавливала 1С8.3, в новой версии это подправлено.

----------

13jaguar (30.03.2016), alexandr_ll (18.01.2016), dimy4 (21.01.2016), freeman74 (08.02.2016), iZhenius (26.01.2016), mlad77 (17.02.2016), NikAntonina (21.01.2016), rnf70 (15.03.2016), tsvictor (01.04.2016), Никол_ай (27.01.2016)

----------


## Fedor1970

Как работает KillSecuriti1C8 версия 3.1? У меня она запускается и висит три процесса в диспетчере задач. Больше ничего не происходит. Пароль 1С запрашивает. Делал "Запуск от имени администратора"

----------


## ceasar789

Запускается 1 процесс KillSecuriti1C8(32 бита), появляется окошко программы, где нужно выбрать версию 1С,
затем указать путь где находится установленная 1С (их же может быть установлено несколько версий,
можно кстати указать путь вручную, а можно выбрать из найденных).
Когда это сделано, то внизу нужно либо поставить галочку (отключить проверку пароля пользователя 1С8...), либо наоборот снять её.
Вот и все.

----------

kometa3 (14.03.2016), Mihell (23.03.2016), notebug (18.01.2021), sean69 (01.05.2017), Ukei (12.03.2016)

----------


## ceasar789

Нашел еще более новую версию программы отключения проверки пароля 1С8.x v3.2

KillSecuriti1C8 версия 3.2. Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.7.2027 (1С8.4.1.445). Теоретически должна обрабатывать и вновь созданные релизы, если конечно 1С чего либо не поменяет в системе защиты. Так же появилась возможность снять пароль к 1С8.4.
Вот ссылочки:

http://my-files.ru/y1mppl
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6096199

----------

AHDRUXA (11.10.2016), alex125it (22.04.2016), burda (04.05.2016), mlad77 (23.04.2016), oki (21.04.2016), rnf70 (28.09.2016)

----------


## OLEG_B

А такую не пробовали ? В архиве описалово и инструкция в картинках http://rusfolder.com/45428345

----------


## ceasar789

Да, то же неплохой вариант. Насколько я понимаю, здесь средствами 1С меняется пароль пользователя непосредственно в самой базе. При этом нарушения лицензии не происходит. Это автоматизированный подход снятия пароля, который описан на многих сайтах, только там приходится это делать ручками, а здесь все в автомате. Я его правда пробовать не стал, сей час времени нет - на работу пора, вечером попробую и отпишусь.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Да, то же неплохой вариант. Насколько я понимаю, здесь средствами 1С меняется пароль пользователя непосредственно в самой базе. При этом нарушения лицензии не происходит. Это автоматизированный подход снятия пароля, который описан на многих сайтах, только там приходится это делать ручками, а здесь все в автомате. Я его правда пробовать не стал, сей час времени нет - на работу пора, вечером попробую и отпишусь.


Я уж и не помню где взял то его Пару раз надо было скинуть пароль Пользуйтесь на здровье

----------


## ceasar789

Проверил для баз 1С8.1, 1С8.2, 1С8.3 и 1С8.4 - все работает, причем для баз 1С8.1 обработка даже показывает установленный на данный момент пароль. Для остальных вариаций обработка показывает возможности пользователя, но установленный пароль не отображается. Но и этого более чем достаточно, обработка работает. Спасибо, полезная утилита.

----------


## omil

> Нашел еще более новую версию программы отключения проверки пароля 1С8.x v3.2
> 
> KillSecuriti1C8 версия 3.2. Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.7.2027 (1С8.4.1.445). Теоретически должна обрабатывать и вновь созданные релизы, если конечно 1С чего либо не поменяет в системе защиты. Так же появилась возможность снять пароль к 1С8.4.
> Вот ссылочки:
> 
> http://my-files.ru/y1mppl
> http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6096199


К сожалению, все ссылки на последнюю версию умерли. Возобновите их, пожалуйста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> К сожалению, все ссылки на последнюю версию умерли. Возобновите их, пожалуйста.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HhRR/ukBGvFj4i

----------

pirat-123 (09.03.2017)

----------


## ceasar789

Обновленные ссылки на прогу
http://my-files.ru/eb810g
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6811417

----------

pirat-123 (09.03.2017)

----------


## ceasar789

Очередное обновление программы (теперь поддерживает и 64 бит клиента, разумеется для файловой работы с базой данных)
KillSecuriti1C8 версия 3.4. Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.9.2170 (1С8.4.1.445). Теоретически должна обрабатывать и вновь созданные релизы, если конечно 1С чего либо не поменяет в системе защиты. Так же программа стала поддерживать 64 битного клиента 1С.
А вот и ссылки
http://my-files.ru/3vqos2
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6898266

----------

alexandr_ll (13.03.2017), OLEG_B (13.03.2017)

----------


## ceasar789

Похоже вышло очередное развитие проекта, теперь он называется Универсальный патчер 1С или Go1C v1.0. 
Go1C версия 1.0. Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.9.2170 (1С8.4.1.445). Теоретически должна обрабатывать и вновь созданные релизы, если конечно 1С чего либо не поменяет в системе защиты. Так же программа стала поддерживать 64 битного клиента 1С.Помимо всего прочего программа снимает защиту 1С.
А вот и ссылки
http://my-files.ru/joxrxa
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6898975

----------

m0r0z (16.06.2017)

----------


## dim_dimonza

Универсальный патчер 1С или Go1C v1.0. считается вирусом на http://my-files.ru/joxrxa и Microsoft Security (под Win10)

----------


## dim_dimonza

KillSecuriti1C8 версия 3.4. внутри числится версией 3.2 .... так и должно быть ?

----------


## ceasar789

Он видимо считается вирусом по тому, что в своих ресурсах имеет встроенный, чужеродный исполняемый файл, видимо именно он снимает защиту с 1С, это известное поведение антивирусных программ. Но я выделил этот ресурс в отдельный exe, и он не определился как вирус. Так что это похоже просто антивирусам не понравилась структура конечного файла. Программисты иногда используют подобную структуру, что бы не "изобретать велосипед", используют уже готовые наработки.

----------


## ceasar789

Видимо да, оригинальная версия 3.2 не видела установленных клиентов 1С 64 бита, а эта видит.

----------


## dim_dimonza

Спасибо за разъяснение ... я так и думал , но мало-ли что

----------


## ceasar789

Вышло очередное обновление программ, чего коснулось не знаю, но тем не менее:

KillSecuriti1C8
http://my-files.ru/2519jv

Go1C
http://my-files.ru/y54rja
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6906535

----------


## ceasar789

Вот последнее обновление программ (упаковано, что бы антивирусы не ругались):

KillSecuriti1C8 v3.5
http://my-files.ru/zhm9v2
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6906556

Go1C v1.1
http://my-files.ru/xiiavs
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6906555

----------


## 2509kra

> Вот последнее обновление программ (упаковано, что бы антивирусы не ругались):
> 
> KillSecuriti1C8 v3.5
> http://my-files.ru/zhm9v2
> http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6906556
> 
> Go1C v1.1
> http://my-files.ru/xiiavs
> http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6906555


Здравствуйте. Скиньте пожалуйста на другую шару какую-нибудь. Эти зачищены...

----------


## ceasar789

Попробуйте этот вариант (некоторые антивирусники все таки ругаются на Go1C.exe, но бояться не нужно, просто у него такая структура - в ресурсах находится другой исполняемый файл.):

KillSecuriti1C8 v3.5
http://transfiles.ru/e3lne
http://dropmefiles.com/GVDmr
https://wdfiles.ru/dn5A

 Go1C v1.1
http://transfiles.ru/wyz5b
http://dropmefiles.com/8Tbz3
https://wdfiles.ru/dn4l

----------

bons66 (24.06.2017), burluckoff (20.03.2017), gurskij (17.04.2017), Merlin1975 (22.03.2017), OLEG_B (21.03.2017), rnf70 (27.04.2017), sean69 (01.05.2017)

----------


## 2509kra

> Попробуйте этот вариант (некоторые антивирусники все таки ругаются на Go1C.exe, но бояться не нужно, просто у него такая структура - в ресурсах находится другой исполняемый файл.):
> 
> KillSecuriti1C8 v3.5
> http://transfiles.ru/e3lne
> http://dropmefiles.com/GVDmr
> https://wdfiles.ru/dn5A
> 
>  Go1C v1.1
> http://transfiles.ru/wyz5b
> ...


Спасибо

----------

Bezsigaret (07.05.2017), rnf70 (27.04.2017)

----------


## Merlin1975

Здравия!
Проверил все вышевыложенное - работает! Благодарю.
Такой вопросик - а нет ли уже пропатченных портэйбл версий платформ 8-ки? Пробовал применить на портативке из интернета - не прокатило, видимо нет необходимых файлов. А ведь иметь портативную сборку с обходом паролей - шикарная вещь! На 7-ке такая есть, а вот на 8-ке (8.2 и 8.3)...
Может есть у кого?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравия!
> Проверил все вышевыложенное - работает! Благодарю.
> Такой вопросик - а нет ли уже пропатченных портэйбл версий платформ 8-ки? Пробовал применить на портативке из интернета - не прокатило, видимо нет необходимых файлов. А ведь иметь портативную сборку с обходом паролей - шикарная вещь! На 7-ке такая есть, а вот на 8-ке (8.2 и 8.3)...
> Может есть у кого?


Все есть здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...180#post478180

----------


## Merlin1975

> Все есть здесь
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...180#post478180


Не прокатило! Сам пользуюсь всегда портативками от MeinX - пользователи требуют пароль. Скачал по Вашей ссылке портативную сборку -  пользователи требуют пароль. Как-то так...

----------


## Ukei

> Не прокатило! Сам пользуюсь всегда портативками от MeinX - пользователи требуют пароль. Скачал по Вашей ссылке портативную сборку -  пользователи требуют пароль. Как-то так...


 - Пароль хранится в базе, так что портативная платформа или нет в данном случае значения не имеет.

----------


## Merlin1975

> - Пароль хранится в базе, так что портативная платформа или нет в данном случае значения не имеет.


Да, но ведь KillSecuriti1C8 и Go1C патчат платформу? Или нет?

----------


## Agro6

> Да, но ведь KillSecuriti1C8 и Go1C патчат платформу? Или нет?


С этими штуками не работал, но недавно был на одной фирме и делал деноминацию - пользователи работали без пароля, но когда взял базу домой для дальнейшей доработки, то не смог открыть ни под одним пользователем, а когда позвонил чтобы узнать пароль, то там были удивлены наличием пароля. Значит у них была пропатченная платформа, а не база. Так я и попал сюда, чтобы поработать с этой базой дома.

----------


## Merlin1975

Есть способы сброса пароля пользователя, но пропатчивание платформы лучше. Вот бы портативку, пропатченную на предмет обхода пароля...

----------


## Merlin1975

> Есть способы сброса пароля пользователя, но пропатчивание платформы лучше. Вот бы портативку, пропатченную на предмет обхода пароля...


Уже сделали на дружественном форуме.

----------

Ukei (04.06.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уже сделали на дружественном форуме.


А поделиться?

----------

Ukei (04.06.2017)

----------


## Merlin1975

> А поделиться?


1C 8.2.19.130 Portable no user pass
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/96A7/SKmZN8fxz

----------

bons66 (24.06.2017)

----------


## Ukei

> 1C 8.2.19.130 Portable no user pass
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/96A7/SKmZN8fxz


 - Портативка сделана так себе, следы в системе после её использования остаются. Ну и само собой что 8.2 сейчас годится почти только для устаревших конфигов. Тем более что сбросить пасс на 8.2 не проблема и так. А вот для 8.3 это уже чуть сложнее.

----------


## Merlin1975

> - Портативка сделана так себе, следы в системе после её использования остаются. Ну и само собой что 8.2 сейчас годится почти только для устаревших конфигов. Тем более что сбросить пасс на 8.2 не проблема и так. А вот для 8.3 это уже чуть сложнее.


Мне именно было и нужно 8.2. Так, что я ведь и не навязывал ничего. Желающие могут сделать сами.

----------


## sery_volk_inc

Ссылки на KillSecuriti1C8 недействительны. Повторите?

----------


## Merlin1975

> Ссылки на KillSecuriti1C8 недействительны. Повторите?


http://disk.karelia.pro/88CJKDi/

----------

bons66 (24.06.2017), forzi (13.11.2017), inilus (18.07.2017), raxmet (28.08.2017), Ukei (14.06.2017)

----------


## ceasar789

Очередное обновление программ нашел, вот выкладываю

KillSecuriti1C8 версия 3.7.1.0 Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.11.3034 (1С8.4.1.445).
http://transfiles.ru/oz18f
http://dropmefiles.com/mdrmL
http://wdfiles.ru/9teI


Go1C версия 2.3.1.0 Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.11.3034 (1С8.4.1.445). Помимо всего прочего программа снимает защиту 1С.
http://transfiles.ru/bragi
http://dropmefiles.com/wvbPk
http://wdfiles.ru/9teJ

----------

Alexey26071991 (03.07.2018), burda (02.03.2019), gorovsky (15.10.2018), klad7777777 (12.03.2018), Lantra (12.03.2018), Merlin1975 (12.03.2018), miromaks21 (04.02.2020), notebug (27.03.2020), OLEG_B (12.03.2018), omil (18.03.2018), qweento (12.03.2018), raxmet (12.03.2018), siancom2 (22.02.2019), SLK01 (12.03.2018)

----------


## hovlan

> Очередное обновление программ нашел, вот выкладываю
> 
> KillSecuriti1C8 версия 3.7.1.0 Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.11.3034 (1С8.4.1.445).
> http://transfiles.ru/oz18f
> http://dropmefiles.com/mdrmL
> http://wdfiles.ru/9teI
> 
> 
> Go1C версия 2.3.1.0 Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.11.3034 (1С8.4.1.445). Помимо всего прочего программа снимает защиту 1С.
> ...


Ни одна из этих утилит не сняла проверку пароля на 1С8.3.11.3034. Печалька.

----------


## ceasar789

Не забываем, что программа работает только для файлового режима работы. Если не отключен контроль прав, то запускать нужно от имени администратора.

----------


## Laaro

http://blog.smart-admin.ru/cbros-par...a-versiya.html
только что опробовано. и наконец зашел.

----------


## burluckoff

> http://blog.smart-admin.ru/cbros-par...a-versiya.html
> только что опробовано. и наконец зашел.


Я сделал проще. Последняя платформа, которая подвержена "влиянию" утилит выше, 8.3.8.2322. Установил на виртуалку, пропатчил и скопировал на основной комп. Теперь имею portable версию для "таких" случаев, в режиме конфигуратора открывается база любой версии, а большего нам и не надо. Можно конечно и на чистовой системе сделать, но тогда приходится рабочие платформы переустанавливать.

----------


## Fltr

> Я сделал проще. Последняя платформа, которая подвержена "влиянию" утилит выше, 8.3.8.2322. Установил на виртуалку, пропатчил и скопировал на основной комп. Теперь имею portable версию для "таких" случаев, в режиме конфигуратора открывается база любой версии, а большего нам и не надо. Можно конечно и на чистовой системе сделать, но тогда приходится рабочие платформы переустанавливать.


По-моему все гораздо проще
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J7nn/ReoD3mzkL

----------


## burluckoff

> По-моему все гораздо проще
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J7nn/ReoD3mzkL


Ну х.з., кому что ближе, я не сторонник правки таблиц вручную... То крайний вариант, если база уже посыпалась.

----------


## leo-i

Чем можно снять пароль пользователя на 8.3.15 и 8.3.16?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Чем можно снять пароль пользователя на 8.3.15 и 8.3.16?


база SQL?

----------


## leo-i

> база SQL?


Файловая

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Файловая


тогда не помогу, на SQL там просто таблицу удаляешь одну и все пользователи исчезают и заходишь))) И заново их создаешь))

----------


## Ajax3D

А какую таблицу у SQL-базы нужно удалить?

----------


## notebug

> Чем можно снять пароль пользователя на 8.3.15 и 8.3.16?


Тоже присоединяюсь с этим же вопросом

----------


## paranoja

> Чем можно снять пароль пользователя на 8.3.15 и 8.3.16?


Тоже интересует

----------


## ceasar789

Доброго времени суток всем, нашел очередную версию программы:
KillSecuriti1C8 версия 8.3.17.xx Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.17.1549, разумеется и для 32-ух битного, и для 64-ех битного клиента. К сожалению файлы долго лежать не будут (неделит две). Качайте.
https://wdho.ru/9L47
https://dropmefiles.com/sMmkN
https://transfiles.ru/4udlt

----------

Agro6 (15.04.2021), alevakr (16.01.2021), alex125it (19.09.2020), alexandr_ll (19.09.2020), burluckoff (19.09.2020), gea81 (27.09.2020), goodcat999 (08.10.2020), ikalichkin (19.09.2020), klad7777777 (19.10.2020), kovsher (23.09.2020), miromaks21 (30.03.2021), mr_alone (28.10.2020), notebug (21.09.2020), raxmet (19.09.2020), root7 (19.09.2020), saracen (22.09.2020), scratch.sv (06.10.2020), spam2009 (20.09.2020), ZapMos (11.12.2020), zun-zun (09.11.2020), Роза123 (03.11.2020)

----------


## burluckoff

> Доброго времени суток всем, нашел очередную версию программы:
> KillSecuriti1C8 версия 8.3.17.xx Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.17.1549, разумеется и для 32-ух битного, и для 64-ех битного клиента. К сожалению файлы долго лежать не будут (неделит две). Качайте.
> https://wdho.ru/9L47
> https://dropmefiles.com/sMmkN
> https://transfiles.ru/4udlt


Работает!

----------

111000 (24.12.2020), notebug (12.01.2021), santa1 (09.12.2020), scratch.sv (06.10.2020)

----------


## Vova2142

KillSecuriti1C8 8.3.17. Программа отключает проверку пользователя.
https://yadi.sk/d/m7zWqjmAneLU_A

----------

forzi (18.12.2020), klad7777777 (14.12.2020), rnf70 (06.04.2021), ZapMos (11.12.2020)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток всем, нашел очередную версию программы:
> KillSecuriti1C8 версия 8.3.17.xx Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.17.1549, разумеется и для 32-ух битного, и для 64-ех битного клиента. К сожалению файлы долго лежать не будут (неделит две). Качайте.
> https://wdho.ru/9L47
> https://dropmefiles.com/sMmkN
> https://transfiles.ru/4udlt


Нужна и для 8.3.18.

----------

klad7777777 (14.12.2020), santa1 (09.12.2020)

----------


## ceasar789

Нашел и для 8.3.18
KillSecuriti1C8 версия 8.3.18.1204 Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.18.1204. (будет доступно недели две не больше).

https://transfiles.ru/7v9ey
https://dropmefiles.com/e9kIH
https://wdho.ru/ehO3

----------

Agro6 (15.04.2021), forzi (14.01.2021), notebug (12.01.2021), rnf70 (06.04.2021), ZapMos (27.01.2021)

----------


## ceasar789

Нашел и для 8.3.18
KillSecuriti1C8 версия 8.3.18.1204 Программа позволяет отключать проверку пользователя 1С8.x, включая последнюю версию платформы на сегодняшний день 1С8.3.18.1204. (будет доступно недели две не больше).

https://transfiles.ru/7v9ey
https://dropmefiles.com/e9kIH
https://wdho.ru/ehO3

----------

alexandr_ll (29.12.2020), burluckoff (29.12.2020), klad7777777 (06.01.2021), miromaks21 (30.03.2021), notebug (12.01.2021), raxmet (29.12.2020), артемов7714 (18.01.2021)

----------


## notebug

Добрый вечер.

Пробовал как 17+, так и 18+... - не отключает проверку. Версия платформы 8.3.17.1851.

ЧЯДНТ? Стандартно, запуск от имени администратора, выбор нужно папки bin, установка галочки, ОК в диалоговом окне и нифига...

----------


## notebug

Спасибо форуму, дублирует отправку сообщения

----------


## Burovik1979

Может есть у кого для 8.3.18.1208 или 1289? Поделитесь плз.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Может есть у кого для 8.3.18.1208 или 1289? Поделитесь плз.


Я поступаю так: Установка платформы 8.3.15, с помощью утилиты снимаем в 8.3.15 проверку пароля. Запускаем нужную базу из-под 8.3.15 в конфигураторе с правами администратора  (пароль не нужен). Открываем список пользователей, вносим нужные изменения. Запускаем из-под 8.3.18.

----------

Burovik1979 (07.04.2021), goodcat999 (25.10.2022)

----------


## consu

Поделитесь пожалуйста. Киньте ссылку. Буду при много благодарен!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь пожалуйста. Киньте ссылку. Буду при много благодарен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/g9RR/HhYDfFBrF

----------

goodcat999 (25.10.2022), mlad77 (30.10.2021), notebug (18.01.2022)

----------


## notebug

На свежих платформах более не работает?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> На свежих платформах более не работает?


Пока можно использовать способ из поста 74

----------

